#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Coal bed methane

## Geo_neli

Can anyone have any books for coal bed methane exploration !!!


plz share


Thanks,
PriyaSee More: Coal bed methane

----------


## yybhome

I am seeking for it too.

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## yybhome

reservoirengineer，

Thanks very much!

----------


## Pablocien

I give you these gifts.......

There are 3 books from Gas Research Institute (USA) very very goods.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ShadowRaven

Check this: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IMHO in 2 project I was involved, petrophysics gives very little to no information regarding gas content/rock quality

We've tried even rather advanced elemental logging (12 elements) by Schlumberger; Their interpretation/results on 3 wells did not correlate to IP/production;
I 've got max info from CoreLab "Shale Studies"




PS
"magic word": Egyptian Petroleum

----------


## orangminyak

Pablocien, thanks!

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## Geo_neli

Pablocien,

thank u so much !! I really very very thankful to u. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## goldminer

Lot of thanks! good books!

----------


## reservoirengineer

----

----------


## Pablocien

dEAR FRIENDS,


My last post was 3 books but really its are 4 books with examples files (excell files)

Here, the 4 books with full examples from GRI about CBM.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy 

best regards

----------


## Geo_neli

Thank u so much dear pablocien for ur great help. 


best regards,


priyaSee More: Coal bed methane

----------


## yybhome

Dearpablocien,
Thank u so much  for ur great help.

----------


## dev_r

> dEAR FRIENDS,
> 
> 
> My last post was 3 books but really its are 4 books with examples files (excell files)
> 
> Here, the 4 books with full examples from GRI about CBM.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...




Dear Pablocien,

Could you please re-upload links, coz first one is not valid anymore.

Thx in advance.

Regards,

Dev_r

----------


## Shakespear

Shadow Raven, any chance to upload that file again :-)

Thanks for those observation as they may come in handy for me (I am sure for others) :-)

----------


## Pablocien

The links are ok

try other times.......

----------


## zeliustitan

TQ for sharing.. have been waiting for the excel files

----------


## Pablocien

> TQ for sharing.. have been waiting for the excel files



Here is all.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Bye

----------


## Geo_neli

Coal Bed Methane reservoir engineering new edition book required can anyone help me to get it out. 

Thanks in advance !!

----------


## Geo_neli

link of this book 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

